# futuere



## Amatus

Could anyone give me the four parts of the verb futuere--to f**k?  Interesting word; somehow I don't think this was an obscene word in Latin.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

Futuo, futuere, futui, fututus. 
There's also the third declension feminine noun _fututio, fututionis_, which means sexual intercourse. So I think this goes waaaay back.


----------



## Encolpius

Amatus said:


> Could anyone give me the four parts of the verb futuere--to f**k?  Interesting word; somehow *I don't think this was an obscene word *in Latin.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello, was it an obscene word in Latin?  Thank you.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Encolpius said:


> Hello, was it an obscene word in Latin?  Thank you.



sorry to put a dampener on some people's expectations, but apparently "futuere" was rather used in a celebratory than a derogatory sense , at least according to various sources.


----------



## Encolpius

thank you for the useful link.


----------



## MJenks

Futuere was indeed the infinitive of "to fuck", but it was used more in a sense like we would use "to make love".  Also, futuere meant the act of penetrating, not being penetrated.


----------

